# Ujoint rub



## rheckman (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi,wondering if anyone can share any info on a new problem that came up on my 70 gto.
After taking out just recently it seems and feels like the front u joint is bumping the tunnel underneath.
Kind of odd as it wasn't when i put it away in the fall,i got underneath and there isn't much clearance up front between the joint
And the floor pan tunnel.must be running out a little and i can feel it inside the car touching the tunnel.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If it's just barely touching, you should be able to remove the trans mount, and grind just a little off the top & bottom. I'd put it in a vice & use a side grinder. But a good bench grinder should work too. 

Hey, 1/16 off the top & 1/16 off the bottom = 1/8" If it's just barely hitting, that may be enuff to stop it.

Hey, this is just my race car "whatever it takes" method. You always have to modifiy lots of parts, to get a drag car set up.

Works on some street cars too.


----------



## rheckman (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks,i check to see if everything is tight,jacked the rear and spun the tires and no bump or rubbing.
But clutch out in gear even at slow crawl i can feel and here it right to the right of the shifter.
Looks like the mount block is ok,can it be taken out without removing the crossmember?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Had a 70 years ago, 71 actually. I went off roading and bent the cross member up. Put it on a lift and used a long 2x4 to pry it down. No more rubbing.
They are not that strong.

Larry


----------



## rheckman (Aug 28, 2018)

I found the driver side crossmember at the frame not sitting properly and bent weird, PO must have just hacked it in,not sure.

I straightened the end of the crossmember,rebolted and it dropped that side about 1/4 inch.
So far so good?


----------

